# Huffy Monark Silver King



## Nonstop934 (Jul 14, 2020)

I can’t find anything online to help me identify the year of this bike. It sounds like this model was discontinued in the early 60’s, but I think mine is more recent.
Any ideas?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 1, 2020)

The graphics and lack of a BMA/6 certification decal suggest 1980 or newer. I hadn't seen Huffy use the Monark name beyond the late '60s, but here's the proof. Bikes of this era are essentially worthless to collectors, but fine for riding around.


----------

